# GSS For Forum Moderator Thread



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg, do I have any political capital built up here from my years of faithful participation? Because if I do I’d like to spend it right now in trying to get GSS appointed to the position of forum moderator.

Nobody cares more about this board then he does, he’s always on and he certainly brings a unique perspective. 

I’d like to use this thread to let GSS make his case for being a mod and to find out if others think it would be a good idea.

Greg, I’m fully aware AZ is your baby, I’m just asking you to be open minded to the idea after this thread runs for awhile and see if other loyal forum members would like to give GSS a chance at being a mod. He wouldn’t take anyone’s place, he’d be a new addition.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

bUMP


----------



## drjeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Bumpity, Bumpity

And not a bad idea IMHO


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Greg, do I have any political capital built up here from my years of faithful participation? Because if I do I’d like to spend it right now in trying to get GSS appointed to the position of forum moderator.
> 
> Nobody cares more about this board then he does, he’s always on and he certainly brings a unique perspective.
> 
> ...



How about following the Major League Baseball model and starting in the minors? Start at SkiADK?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2008)

Make him a MIT (Mod In Training)


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2008)

how about an intern program? He can sweep the floors and fetch coffee for the real moderators. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> how about an intern program? He can sweep the floors and fetch coffee for the real moderators. :razz:



i'm not a frat boy, but forget the internship and make him a pledge.  at least that way we can torture/haze him a bit.  ;-)


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bUMP



Dude, I think a good move for you in this campaign would be to make an infomercial, kinda  the way Obama did. Then put it on YouTube and post it here. Make a video that shows you in all your stezziness. You at home, work, Blue, out in a bar, etc. Then have some people who know you give testimonials as to way you’d be a great mod. Try getting Sexkitten on, her endorsement might put you over the top.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

It would be great to be a moderator but I don't think Greg and the other mods want me to join their posse.  I sort of like being just another poster on here..a customer..I click on the links alot to get extra ad revenue for the site..but yeah on a rainy November day..chilling and posting on AlpineZone is a good time..and PASR is so freaking slow..I think AndyZee should be a moderator.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

-I still want to be a mod.

I would also help out with marketing and sticker distribution..I could also help setup a stats database..to keep track of days skied, vert, runs, notes..whatever..I could get some representatives from Pennsylvania ski mountains to join.  This is a Northeast forum..not just New England..in return all I want is a moderator position and more attachment space would be nice as well for Mad Steezy pictures..


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm down with the idea

The mods in here do an excellent job, period. I don't know this for sure but I don't think any are from PA or are of GSS's age. It's good to shake things up and ad new perspective. That's all I gotta say


----------



## Geoff (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Dude, I think a good move for you in this campaign would be to make an infomercial, kinda  the way Obama did. Then put it on YouTube and post it here. Make a video that shows you in all your stezziness. You at home, work, Blue, out in a bar, etc. Then have some people who know you give testimonials as to way you’d be a great mod. Try getting Sexkitten on, her endorsement might put you over the top.



The video already exists and shows everything you need to know (and more):

[/QUOTE]


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm down with the idea
> 
> The mods in here do an excellent job, period. I don't know this for sure but I don't think any are from PA or are of GSS's age. It's good to shake things up and ad new perspective. That's all I gotta say



I agree 100%



Geoff said:


> The video already exists and shows everything you need to know (and more):



That video just shows his fun side. We need one that shows he has a serious side. You can say what you want, but he is 100% dedicated to this forum. Plus he really wants it and would consider it an honor to do it. That’s the attitude you want brought to any position. You know that type of guy is going to do a good job for you.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> 
> That video just shows his fun side. We need one that shows he has a serious side. You can say what you want, but he is 100% dedicated to this forum. Plus he really wants it and would consider it an honor to do it. That’s the attitude you want brought to any position. You know that type of guy is going to do a good job for you.



The kid's got passion---That's one of the biggest things I look for when I hire peeps because passion leads to 110% effort given.


----------



## Philpug (Nov 15, 2008)

Great guy, but I see nothing "moderate" in his posting habits.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 15, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> The kid's got passion---That's one of the biggest things I look for when I hire peeps because passion leads to 110% effort given.


+1


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 15, 2008)

Have him moderate the Non Northeast Trip Reports.

Or GSS better sign up for both the Sundown bump contests and if he gets a podium in both, he becomes a moderator.


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Have him moderate the Non Northeast Trip Reports.
> 
> Or GSS better sign up for both the Sundown bump contests and if he gets a podium in both, he becomes a moderator.



Nah, we need a non-Sundown bumper as a moderator;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 15, 2008)

Let him moderate the miscellaneous section. There really is no screwing that up.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 15, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Let him moderate the miscellaneous section. There really is no screwing that up.



Dude, what’s to screw up? We’re not talking about entrusting him with the code sequence to launch a nuclear strike. If he didn’t do a good job Greg could click off the mod button just as easily as he clicked it on.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

I say, who cares....:roll:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 15, 2008)

Sung to "Immigration Man" tune:

There I was at the moderation scene
Steezy and feelin like skiin'
Could it be a sin?
I got stopped by the moderation man
He says he doesn't know if he can
Let me in-let me in-moderation man
if they cross the line and hate
I can treat em like a reprobate
Let me in moderation man
I will toe the line each day
I can't see it anyway..............


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I agree 100%
> . We need one that shows he has a serious side. .



I'm sorry but when I did my 5 years with the Peace Corps in Rwanda..I didn't get any video..

I'm starting to think I'm pretty famous on here..not Tom Cruise famous but like Boner from Growing Pains famous..lol


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sorry but when I did my 5 years with the Peace Corps in Rwanda..I didn't get any video..
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm pretty famous on here..not Tom Cruise famous but like Boner from Growing Pains famous..lol




I would say more of a Paulie Shore famous


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 15, 2008)

Geoff said:


> The video already exists and shows everything you need to know (and more):



Oh this is good!!


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm sorry but when I did my 5 years with the Peace Corps in Rwanda..I didn't get any video..
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm pretty famous on here..not Tom Cruise famous but like Boner from Growing Pains famous..lol



Dude I love the Growing Pains quote!!!  LOL!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 15, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I would say more of a Paulie Shore famous



What ever happened to Pauly Shore?  I want to eventually be as famous as Cockroach from the Cosby Show..he gets the groupies but can go to the grocery store without being bothered.  When I become moderator..I'll post some Karaoke photos that wound up on a Cedar Crest college girls webshots..


----------



## MrsG (Nov 15, 2008)

OK, I'm old, but not dead . . . what is the advantage of being a mod!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2008)

MrsG said:


> OK, I'm old, but not dead . . . what is the advantage of being a mod!?!?!?!?



Just a good way of starting a humorous thread from a long running joke.


----------



## MrsG (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Mildcat for the headsup . . . I guess I'm the emoticon "I'm with stupid" . . .


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 15, 2008)

MrsG said:


> Thanks Mildcat for the headsup . . . I guess I'm the emoticon "I'm with stupid" . . .



I don't buy that for a second. ;-) Just haven't been around enough to get the inside jokes. Besides, it seems you get a lot of respect from the K people.


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2008)

MrsG said:


> OK, I'm old, but not dead . . . what is the advantage of being a mod!?!?!?!?









It's a pretty solid gig.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2008)

Paul said:


> It's a pretty solid gig.



The ladies love a man who can ban somebody with a keystroke..remember SnowMan..he always called everybody a moran..and now he's making Snowmen in AZ prison up in Siberia...lol


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What ever happened to Pauly Shore?  I want to eventually be as famous as Cockroach from the Cosby Show..he gets the groupies but can go to the grocery store without being bothered.  When I become moderator..I'll post some Karaoke photos that wound up on a Cedar Crest college girls webshots..



pauly is the manager/owner of his moms comedy club in calli


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 17, 2008)

BUMP!

I back GSS for moderator, though I don't know why he'd want to be part of The Establisment (I think he's better fighting the powers that be), and I question why he's recycling his old avatars....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 17, 2008)

Bump  --------------give da kid a chance------------  he has a perspective


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2008)

He reads every thread on here.

That's the kind of guy I'd like as a moderator. He reads enough to know most everyone's personality and that's important for differentiating a fun poking jab vs. an all out personal attack as tone gets lost over text very easily.

I say give him a trial run for a month or so and see where it goes. I think we need some Steeze-rific modification.

-w


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd be outta here and wouldn't be looking back.


----------



## marcski (Nov 17, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Bump  --------------give da kid a chance------------  he has a perspective



Umm...I'm sure there is a good line in here.....but out of political correctness, I shall refrain!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> BUMP!
> 
> I back GSS for moderator, though I don't know why he'd want to be part of The Establisment (I think he's better fighting the powers that be), and I question why he's recycling his old avatars....



What's wrong with me recycling my old Avatars??? I'm going to change mine right now..anyway..Greg will never let me be a moderator..he almost banned me this past summer for speaking my mind and I'm still on thin ice with him..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's wrong with me recycling my old Avatars???



Well, for the average poster around here, there's nothing wrong with recycling avatars....But, I think you can agree that you are much more than an average AZer.  You keep it fresh!  So, keep the avatars fresh, too, if you want to keep my vote for GSS for moderator.

In fact, here are a couple "fresh" ideas for your avatar:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Well, for the average poster around here, there's nothing wrong with recycling avatars....But, I think you can agree that you are much more than an average AZer.  You keep it fresh!  So, keep the avatars fresh, too, if you want to keep my vote for GSS for moderator.
> 
> In fact, here are a couple "fresh" ideas for your avatar:



I'd vote for "Pomegranite Man" in the second pic for the next GSS avatar!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd vote for "Pomegranite Man" in the second pic for the next GSS avatar!


I'll 2nd drjeff's motion!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 19, 2008)

How did this fall to the second page!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> How did this fall to the second page!!!!!




I have no idea..what a dumb thread..:flame:


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 19, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Dude, what’s to screw up? We’re not talking about entrusting him with the code sequence to launch a nuclear strike. If he didn’t do a good job Greg could click off the mod button just as easily as he clicked it on.



Put the guns down, I know perfectly well how forum back ends work. I'm saying it as a test run for those who think he WILL screw something up. If he can handle miscellaneous without deleting too many posts in a drunken frenzy or something then consider him as a full board mod.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's much more interesting if he doesn't become a Mod. If nothing else, we'll always be able to resurect campaign threads.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump

i've always wanted to do that


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Bump
> 
> i've always wanted to do that



Even better Bumpity Bump!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

GSS in 2010!!!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

gotta bump this after the latest masterpiece!!  good comedy.

:razz:  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> gotta bump this after the latest masterpiece!!  good comedy.
> 
> :razz:  :beer:



JEA!!!!!  Your name is the funniest on here..Cumin mudpuddles..lol


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> JEA!!!!!  Your name is the funniest on here..Cumin mudpuddles..lol





it wasn't that funny when i was a hormone-filled teenager walking down the street in the rain with puddles (targets) everywhere.  :sad:  

i've got much better control of myself now.

aaah, therapy.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 12, 2009)

In honor of GSS---bumpity :angry:


----------

